
Browsix: Unix in the browser tab - nteon
https://browsix.org/
======
nteon
Author here. One thing to emphasize is that all processes run in the browser
and are isolated from whatever underlying OS/filesystem the browser is running
on - there is nothing special to think about in terms of sandboxing or
security. If as a developer you want to give users access to their underlying
filesystem, you can do so as usual (HTML5 FS API in Chrome,
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Using_files_from_we...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Using_files_from_web_applications) in general).

------
jester23947
It wont' be long before I will run my full Desktop working environment into a
"Terminal Browser". Looking forward!

------
ram_rar
"Browsix can free you from the chore of sandboxing and load-balancing programs
server-side." I am still not sure, how does this avoid load-balancing in
server side.

------
changwalton
Will it run xmonad? ;)

~~~
nteon
not yet :) We're currently focused on command line programs -- it would be
really neat to see Haskell running by adding support for Browsix into
[http://haste-lang.org/](http://haste-lang.org/)

